# Professional Trainers Can I Help?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello I am new to this site. I have been training my own dogs for 15yrs for hunting just the basics). Now I would like to learn how to train a Hunt test dog. I was told to come to this site and ask for help in trade for working for the trainer.

So would any of you trainers be willing to work out a deal for a week. I help you (tossing birds or whatever needs to be done) in trade for working with me and 1-2 of my dogs. I am from MN and would travel to your kennel. 

Or shoot me an offer!!!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shoot you an offer??? Who are you? What do you really know? And who can vouch for you??? We need to know those things. Geeze.....

Angie


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

What do you need to know to throw birds? His offer seems to be of non-technical type help, he does not seem to boast to able to do more. Seems like he just wants to learn. I know of some pros who do just what he is offering. Granted they are do primarily hunt tests, and may not be known in the FT realm.
I think he needs to know what else may be expected of him, and if he feels competent to do so, then offer proof via references etc. or whatever.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Back up a little Angie. They are willing to throw birds or do what ever, which I would guess could mean cleaning kennels, airing dogs, they are willing to travel to the pro. There not asking for money only a small bit of time. Going on we don't know them we would have to guess they have little or no experience. Yes it would be nice to know a little more.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bud said:


> What do you need to know to throw birds? His offer seems to be of non-technical type help, he does not seem to boast to able to do more. Seems like he just wants to learn. I know of some pros who do just what he is offering. Granted they are do primarily hunt tests, and may not be known in the FT realm.
> I think he needs to know what else may be expected of him, and if he feels competent to do so, then offer proof via references etc. or whatever.


Throw birds and learn what he needs to in a week,,,, You have to be seriously kidding??? Post up that pro that will take that on.... I dare ya....

Besides,,, who would respond to anyone that won't post their name???

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Dale said:


> Back up a little Angie. They are willing to throw birds or do what ever, which I would guess could mean cleaning kennels, airing dogs, they are willing to travel to the pro. There not asking for money only a small bit of time. Going on we don't know them we would have to guess they have little or no experience. Yes it would be nice to know a little more.


You forgot the "shoot me an offer".... OMG.... He only has a week,,, Good luck to him I say...

Angie


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Not to Highjack the thread.

But No real name = no real creditability.


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

It's the guy's (that's a guess) first post - Give him some slack. We all started somewhere and there is more than one person who's afraid of giving out to much personal info on the web. He knows none of us or what we are about. Also, with the way this has started he's looking preaty smart for not using his name. 

Let’s ask some questions- If he's not for real or trying to scam someone it will be obvious soon enough.

3637 - Check your PM's


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

3637 said:


> Hello I am new to this site. I have been training my own dogs for 15yrs for hunting just the basics). Now I would like to learn how to train a Hunt test dog. I was told to come to this site and ask for help in trade for working for the trainer.
> 
> So would any of you trainers be willing to work out a deal for a week. I help you (tossing birds or whatever needs to be done) in trade for working with me and 1-2 of my dogs. I am from MN and would travel to your kennel.
> 
> Or shoot me an offer!!!!!!


3637 I would start with some good training videos. Mike Lardy's Total Retriever and www.dannyfarmer.com


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure there are trainers in Pa, Angie probably knows half of them. Why wouldn't you just call someone in your area make an appointment and show up in person and make your case? You might have better luck that way.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

born2retrieve said:


> Angie I bet you started on top!! The guy is asking for help.


No I didn't,,, I scratched and clawed my way like everyone else that is worth their salt... So why don't you help him??? He doesn't need media material,,, Mr. Noname wants to learn how to make a hunt test dog in a week...

Go gettum Mr. born2retrieve.... I'm sure you'll show him everything he needs to know....

Angie


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Bad day Angie? That's two people I've seen you light up in ten minutes on the board.

Hoping tomorrow's a better day,

Rick


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

3637 said:


> Hello I am new to this site. !!


Hello 3637 and welcome to the fun world of RTF.



Bud said:


> What do you need to know to throw birds?


at a glance, not much. but it is surprising how such a simple task will have so many subtle nuances to it. I do not think it can be taught in a week. just my opinion.



Jason Gillette said:


> It's the guy's (that's a guess) first post - Give him some slack. We all started somewhere


I agree, 3637 I think a better question would be " I live in "your town" Minnesota and am looking for a retriever trainer near me. I would like to observe retriever training and possibly volunteer for bird boy duty if possible. I can bring a strong throwing arm, a good attitude and coffee and doughnuts.
Ken Bora


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> Bad day Angie? That's two people I've seen you light up in ten minutes on the board.
> 
> Hoping tomorrow's a better day,
> 
> Rick


No bad day,,, Awesome day... But you don't jump into the party without a clue and expect to get what you need with a good time.... Sheesh....

By the way,,, do you need me to "make an offer"?

The post was so off base and totally ridiculous.....

But I understand,,, times are a changing. I'm just surprised sometimes how fast and how totally clueless people are about how to make their way into this sport or anything for that matter. They think they can just show up,,, yell I'm new,,, and have us all cater to their needs or wants...

Crazy.....

Angie


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> I can bring a strong throwing arm, a good attitude and coffee and doughnuts.
> Ken Bora


Will he move to Vermont? I really like doughnuts.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Angie B said:


> No I didn't,,, I scratched and clawed my way like everyone else that is worth their salt... So why don't you help him??? He doesn't need media material,,, Mr. Noname wants to learn how to make a hunt test dog in a week...
> 
> Go gettum Mr. born2retrieve.... I'm sure you'll show him everything he needs to know....
> 
> Angie


Angie as you can see I removed the post,but not before it was read I guess. I do not what to get into a stone throwing match. I apologize! Media material is a good start for someone new or old in the game.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Will he move to Vermont? I really like doughnuts.


No need to go to Vermont,,, I have a client that supplies not only doughnuts but coffee on Saturday....

Can't beat it....

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..say what you want about this post..but, a really good bird boy/gun in the field often makes a big difference in a successful training session. 

Judy ...Edit: the coffee would be a very good thing


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Angie B said:


> No need to go to Vermont,,, I have a client that supplies not only doughnuts but coffee on Saturday....
> 
> Can't beat it....
> 
> Angie


You get coffee and doughnuts? I've got a good arm and I really like doughnuts, I wanna be a pro.


----------



## maukster (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post as well. I've been training dawgs for 5 years now. I've titled some JH's and SH's, no big deal, I am no expert and am willing to help with and learn whatever I can in the retriever world. Give 3637 a break Angie B. He's here to learn, willing and able to exchange help for info. Think of it as introducing a child to the outdoors!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Goldenboy said:


> You get coffee and doughnuts? I've got a good arm and I really like doughnuts, I wanna be a pro.


Hey Mark!! "Ranger" and "Sebec" want to be on your truck! 

"Sebec:










"Ranger"


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

3637 said:


> Hello I am new to this site. I have been training my own dogs for 15yrs for hunting just the basics). Now I would like to learn how to train a Hunt test dog. I was told to come to this site and ask for help in trade for working for the trainer.
> 
> So would any of you trainers be willing to work out a deal for a week. I help you (tossing birds or whatever needs to be done) in trade for working with me and 1-2 of my dogs. I am from MN and would travel to your kennel.
> 
> Or shoot me an offer!!!!!!


Let's keep this constructive.....

3637,

Welcome to RTF. 

Congrats on training your hunting dogs. Most people on this site also started out training hunting dogs, in some manner. 

Understand there's a lot more to developing a good hunt test or field trial candidate than a simple hunting dog. Obviously, you can't possibly learn everything in a week, but you have a good idea about getting with a pro and learning. I would also suggest getting some printed material to expedite your learning curve.

Pay attention to everything you can. Do what your training partners or pro asks of you, and then ask questions at the appropriate time around the tailgate. As you learn, you'll begin to understand what is going on. It does take years to learn the ropes but I'm sure you'll do fine.

We all have to start somewhere, even if you're just doing the grunt work. 

I'm sure you'll find some professional who can use their patience and experience to put you to work and develop your potential. ;-)


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Special price for Goldens ;-)

Judy, 

Great pictures!

OK, I'm done mucking up the poor guy's post.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Totally off topic....Beautiful pictures Judy!


----------



## tomhunter (Jan 27, 2007)

Angie, Are you above everybody else on this site or something? If you think so, than get off of it! The guys obviously just looking for some help. If this is how you truly treat people, then there's one word that fits your kind. It's what you call your female dogs! Keep it up ,your rep. is getting better with every post.


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

If he wasn't so far away. I'd give him a shot. A week is not enough time to learn to feed and clean a kennel properly. That said, The sport needs eager people who want to get involved. No matter who you are, always remember someone gave you an opportunity at one point or another. 

I give him credit for taking the initiative . Good luck. There are always people looking for bird throwers. If learning to train is in your heart, stick with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I think a week is plenty of time to chat about what would be some next good steps to accomplish his goals. I can't imagine, unless 3637 happens to be a total dope, that he or she would think that a week would be enough time to learn everything he/she needs to learn.

if i were closer, I'd say c'mon over... If you can get in a truck and drive, I'd be glad to have you work one of the retreats and see what it's all about, sit in on the discussions, etc. It wouldn't cost you anything but time in the field, which is what you're talking about doing anyway.... just that they are in arkansas and south carolina...

I think the personal details can be shared with whomever he/she chooses to contact and do not need to be posted here. There's nothing wrong with looking for leads with minimal information provided to the public.

Good luck in your search for someone to give you a hand. You're in a great area close enough to some super trainers.... You can also look on http://www.prta.net if someone hasn't suggested it yet. Go to the trainer directory and take a look around...

-Kristie


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

tomhunter said:


> Angie, Are you above everybody else on this site or something? If you think so, than get off of it! The guys obviously just looking for some help. If this is how you truly treat people, then there's one word that fits your kind. It's what you call your female dogs! Keep it up ,your rep. is getting better with every post.


A little harsh don't ya think? Angie just said what a lot of us were thinking. I think 3637 has got some good advice out of his question and I guess the moral to the story is if your asking a question think about how it is going to sound to those that have been around for awhile. Yes, even I should have taken my own advice on a few occasions.

Mac


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I think a week is plenty of time to chat about what would be some next good steps to accomplish his goals. I can't imagine, unless 3637 happens to be a total dope, that he or she would think that a week would be enough time to learn everything he/she needs to learn.
> 
> if i were closer, I'd say c'mon over... If you can get in a truck and drive, I'd be glad to have you work one of the retreats and see what it's all about, sit in on the discussions, etc. It wouldn't cost you anything but time in the field, which is what you're talking about doing anyway.... just that they are in arkansas and south carolina...
> 
> ...


Best post yet....Bravo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Flowageboy said:


> Best post yet....Bravo!


Thanks FB, I'm feeling pretty reasonable tonight. LOL


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll take him for a week or anyone else closer to Elkton Md. who wants to throw birds in exchange for some help with training their dog.

You of course will do the training (since I only train my own dogs)

What happened to that guy from NJ who wanted to become a Pro.?
Call me.

john


----------



## emmerdoug (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but I have wondered about the same thing. But I was wondering if a pro would be willing to take some one like 3637 (or me)for a longer period, like 2-3 months? Do pros that come south for the winter need "seasonal" help? I have been wondering about how I could go to work (not for pay, more of a barter) for a pro after I retired from the fire department in 2 yrs. 

I live in Albuquerque, New Mexico & there are not any pros in the state. Tough to find water to work with in the desert. 

Doug Thornton (full name)


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Angie B said:


> Throw birds and learn what he needs to in a week,,,, You have to be seriously kidding??? Post up that pro that will take that on.... I dare ya....
> 
> Besides,,, who would respond to anyone that won't post their name???
> 
> Angie


Back in the early 90's I was in the same position as the gentleman who made the original post. It was before the days of easy Internet information. I called 10 different Pro's and pretty much got the same response as our arrogant friend from Texas. I did not let that deter me though and eventually found a trainer who was willing to teach me in exchange for throwing birds, airing dogs, feeding and watering. I was invited into his home and broke bread with him and his family during their evening meal. I went back year after year using my accumulated vacation hours from my real job. I now consider this man my friend. I have referred countless people to him who were looking for a good trainer. I also met some one else there who was painting his barn in exchange for services. He was a retired Principle (Woody) and he is another man who Istill call a friend. (Even though he is a REDSKINS fan) I feel as though I am not at liberty to post this trainers name here. If you want to know, PM me and I will gladly give it to you or ask any one who knows me because they know my story. So there are trainers out there who are kind, friendly, willing to share their knowledge to some one who truly wants to learn. And to the original poster good luck to you my friend. Don’t be deterred. And ignore all the a$$holes.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

saltmarsh said:


> A little harsh don't ya think? Angie just said what a lot of us were thinking. I think 3637 has got some good advice out of his question and I guess the moral to the story is if your asking a question think about how it is going to sound to those that have been around for awhile. Yes, even I should have taken my own advice on a few occasions.
> 
> Mac


Yup I was more than a little harsh... Sorry 3637 or whoever you are. Your post hit me wrong and born2retrieves post sent me shooting from the hip.

I guess it wasn't what you was asking but how you was asking it....

So it's my turn to act like a spaz. Someone had to give Kristie a break....

Angie


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

saltmarsh said:


> I'm sure there are trainers in Pa, Angie probably knows half of them. Why wouldn't you just call someone in your area make an appointment and show up in person and make your case? You might have better luck that way.



Probably because he is from Minnesota. Thats what the " Im' in MN" means. 
The guy has a week off and is looking to learn something to help him be better. How is that a bad thing?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Angie B said:


> But I understand,,, times are a changing. I'm just surprised sometimes how fast and how totally clueless people are about how to make their way into this sport or anything for that matter. They think they can just show up,,, yell I'm new,,, and have us all cater to their needs or wants...
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


That isn't how this gig works.... Dang it, I knew I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> No bad day,,, Awesome day... But you don't jump into the party without a clue and expect to get what you need with a good time.... Sheesh....
> 
> By the way,,, do you need me to "make an offer"?
> 
> ...


PMS ?

He say's he wants to get better. He writes he HAS been trainng his own dogs for huntiing for 15 years but would like to learn more. He does not say he wants to be a pro dog trainer. So I would guess he is not "clueless", just looking to improve.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My advice would be buy some pertinent reading material and videos and learn all you can about the program. Get a background before you actually "intern". Saves the pro or mentor time that you understand a little bit. It's really so much more than training a hunting dog. Go to some hunt tests and see what goes on. Watch all 3 levels to get an idea what is good and what is not acceptable. If you throw birds you will only get the perspective from the field-you need to be online to learn and understand. To do that, the best way would be to bring a dog and become a client or go to a workshop like Kristie's. I am at 25 years plus and I'm still learning, and I'm there almost everyday when the pros are back from the winter trip. I can see where Angie is coming from because 1 week is ridiculous with no background. Pros get calls from people like this all the time. Pros have a job and that is to train clients' dogs and they get cracking early in the morning and don't stop because they need to get all the dogs done, especially if its hot if they want to do land, or cold if they want to do water. You learn to ask questions as the dog is coming back with the bird.
You will find few pros that are willing to sacrifice time to train someone that they will not gain a worker, land use, or a client. They just don't have the time to train someone that maybe thinks they can open up shop or train their own dogs, especially after one week of observation. For training your dog to run HT find a training group and show up and throw to take your turn running. If you don't have a dog get one and train him while learning like most everyone else does.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Angie B said:


> By the way,,, do you need me to "make an offer"?
> 
> 
> Angie


Ok, now this thread is getting interested.........ok Jello babe.....i'll bite 

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Golddogs said:


> PMS ?
> 
> He say's he wants to get better. He writes he HAS been trainng his own dogs for huntiing for 15 years but would like to learn more. He does not say he wants to be a pro dog trainer. So I would guess he is not "clueless", just looking to improve.


No PMS.....

Everyone wants to get better. So they go the usual route of calling a pro or am. Introducing themselves and then ask if they may come out and work their dog in the rotation for throwing birds. It's a conventional way of doing it but it works. Better yet go out with a friend who happens to be a client of a pro and have them introduce you.

It would have never occured to me to start a thread asking for others to make offers to me to throw and teach me how to train. And I would have never, ever not posted my name.

As far as having someone throw for me for just one week. I'd rather not. I have paid bird boys and I keep day trainers to a minimum. 

I'm sure his intentions were good,,,, his approach was bad. IMHO

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ok, now this thread is getting interested.........ok Jello babe.....i'll bite
> 
> /Paul


Your too easy.....

Angie


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> No PMS.....
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Golddogs said:


> Probably because he is from Minnesota. Thats what the " Im' in MN" means.
> The guy has a week off and is looking to learn something to help him be better. How is that a bad thing?


Never said it was and I have no idea how I got to PA from MN.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Angie B said:


> Yup I was more than a little harsh... Sorry 3637 or whoever you are. Your post hit me wrong and born2retrieves post sent me shooting from the hip.
> 
> I guess it wasn't what you was asking but how you was asking it....
> 
> ...


Angie read back on page 2. I apologized. You had started out pounding the guy for asking a question. So do not blame me for your actions!!


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

emmerdoug said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but I have wondered about the same thing. But I was wondering if a pro would be willing to take some one like 3637 (or me)for a longer period, like 2-3 months? Do pros that come south for the winter need "seasonal" help? I have been wondering about how I could go to work (not for pay, more of a barter) for a pro after I retired from the fire department in 2 yrs.
> 
> I live in Albuquerque, New Mexico & there are not any pros in the state. Tough to find water to work with in the desert.
> 
> Doug Thornton (full name)


Like I said above. Pro's as well as long term amateurs should remember that some one helped them at some point. I think it's our duty to pass knowledge along. The sport needs new people. 

Pros are always looking for help. I'm not sure what kind of deal they will make as far as training, but most are open to a hard worker who is eager to learn. 

I used to volunteer to throw all the time. I would not even bring a dog. I just wanted to see how the best of the best trained. If your observant you can learn a lot throwing birds for someone. A great time to do this is pre national. Suck up as much information as you can. 

Good luck.


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll bet this guy just got turned against the Hunt Test world ar to say this least this site. I don't post my name as I never have before when asked for a username and password. I don't care if good people know who I am and wish I would have used my name when I joined but I didn't & I figure it would be a headache to change now. This guy apparently doesn't know much and WAS probably excited just as I have been in the past and put up a post. Maybe he didn't word it the best way but I bet he would have figured that out a little later himself. This is IMO why there are not many ppl getting into the retriever games. They are shut out, downgraded & basically encouraged to stay away instead of being taught, which was the only thing this guy was asking for. Everyone else was giving their opinion so I thought I'd join in with the total hijacking of this thread.
Shannon M. Calvert
Jasper, Alabama


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Angie,
What have you ever given back to the sport? Fair question considering your posts.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> Angie,
> What have you ever given back to the sport? Fair question considering your posts.


Tell you what. You tell me who you are and I'll tell you what I've done for the sport. And then you can tell me/us what you've done for the sport.

Angie


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Angie are you for real? I do alot more lurking here than posting just because I don't have the experience as most others do. However there are several people here that have forgot more about training than you will ever know but you don't see them lash out at a new member who has a question. I'm fortunate to have a great group of trainers right up the road who have helped me alot doing exactly what this thread was about. I would throw birds all day and I was able to run my dog last on each setup. While it did take time out of their day it said alot about the type of person they are. Get off of your high horse regards.

Doug Moore
Angier, NC


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

just for the record this thread has also put out a bad image for this board as well. check out this post 
http://www.dancindogproductions.com/showthread.php?t=11547


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Yup I was more than a little harsh... Sorry 3637 or whoever you are. Your post hit me wrong and born2retrieves post sent me shooting from the hip.
> 
> I guess it wasn't what you was asking but how you was asking it....
> 
> ...


 


Actually I've been thinking of sending Angie a pm to compliment her. I was thinking that she had mellowed out on this kind of stuff and had been pretty decent with her posts. She is knowledgeable and can be of help if she wants.
Then this thread comes along and I'm thinking ohh wow Angie's in heat again;-). Take some Midol Toots and chill it'll be ok.;-)
Well she did apoligize


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

3637,
If your offer to help throw birds etc. doesn't get the responses you were hoping for don't give up. Spend a few bucks and join a retriever club in your area. There are very good folks who know the ropes of the hunt test world and how to read dogs spread out across this whole country. Get involved, it will be good.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Yup I was more than a little harsh... Sorry 3637 or whoever you are. Your post hit me wrong and born2retrieves post sent me shooting from the hip.
> 
> I guess it wasn't what you was asking but how you was asking it....
> 
> ...


Ah, I see a bitchfight in my future... I'd rather be known as a spaz than a bitch, and I don't mean dog...


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Her is something to think alot of professional dog trainers as folks who get to play with dogs all day and get paid. People may forget that this is a business that is for profit. If pros choose do do free training it takes away from training other paying clients. I dont think you could go to the machine shop website and expect to get free training either. 

On the other hand msot of us could barely make a dog sit much less at 400 yards. So maybe a suggestion would be show up at a local event and meet some people and if you like what they do join a club. Show some intrest in learning and I bet someone will give you a hand. 

Threads in the past have talked about training with a group and what goes with it. 

If you go to a event watch some pros and see if you like how the dogs they run do. Likely they will be busy but most will take a minute to talk. Club memebers will be a source of pros that offer day training but dont be offended if you get turned down. 

Good luck


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Besides,,, who would respond to anyone that won't post their name???
> 
> Angie


Ok, Annie Oakley!! Take a pill.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Ah, I see a bitchfight in my future... I'd rather be known as a spaz than a bitch, and I don't mean dog...


HAHAHA! I am totally coming to that! Since it's going to be a bitchfight, I can get some ring boys to parade around in some sweet cammo shorts. I would like to volunteer my time as the announcer as well....  I always liked a good show... Now which one of you boys would like to wear the shorts? Hmmm?


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

I havent had so much fun reading a thread since the Pointing Lab one!!! Haaaaaaaa 
I will wear the shorts if they wrestle in the mud??


----------



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

DEDEYE said:


> Now which one of you boys would like to wear the shorts? Hmmm?


I'll be the hot one for ya ! Bye the way my $'s on Kristie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

keskam said:


> I havent had so much fun reading a thread since the Pointing Lab one!!! Haaaaaaaa
> I will wear the shorts if they wrestle in the mud??


Mission accomplished,,, and the bitchfight is on as long as there is jello involved. Hehehe.... Paul will you be the referee????. 

Mary you can wrastle but you can't be wearing any of that nasty hair that, that Amy chick sports... I'd have to sucker punch ya on that one....

I guess that guy that's been chasing Kristie can referee but he'll stack the deck....

Are you ready to R*u*m*b*l*e?????

Angie


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

DEDEYE said:


> HAHAHA! I am totally coming to that! Since it's going to be a bitchfight, I can get some ring boys to parade around in some sweet cammo shorts. I would like to volunteer my time as the announcer as well....  I always liked a good show... Now which one of you boys would like to wear the shorts? Hmmm?


I don't know who would win the bitch fight but I know who I would recommend to a novice trainer.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

This is only going to get worse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Mission accomplished,,, and the bitchfight is on as long as there is jello involved. Hehehe.... Paul will you be the referee????.
> 
> Mary you can wrastle but you can't be wearing any of that nasty hair that, that Amy chick sports... I'd have to sucker punch ya on that one....
> 
> ...


you got a good foot on me, but i got about 50# of muscle on ya easily -- and I've lost a ton of weight since Joie died...  thanks to not eating for a couple of months and then hiring a personal trainer, so I'm ready!!!!!

We both can probably move pretty quickly thanks to force fetching a bunch of dogs... 

It'd be a good fight!!!!


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

Well I am glad I read this thread. I have a dog coming out of surgery. And I am getting enough $ back from Uncle sam to put him with a pro. I Live in TX. I know Where I WILL NOT go. 

I need as much if not more help than the dog.

I have a 4 year old female who I haven't even got a started title on yet. I think/believe I am the reason why. 

I guess my search continues........

Anyone know any good trainers in NE TX. I do HT for now. Dreaming of...... good times.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> you got a good foot on me, but i got about 50# of muscle on ya easily -- and I've lost a ton of weight since Joie died...  thanks to not eating for a couple of months and then hiring a personal trainer, so I'm ready!!!!!
> 
> We both can probably move pretty quickly thanks to force fetching a bunch of dogs...
> 
> It'd be a good fight!!!!


Yes,,,, but what about Mary??? Hmmmmmmm. She likes big hair and has lots of tatoooooooossss.....

Could have the "biker chick" thing going on... They don't fight fair....:snipersmile:

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Mission accomplished,,, and the bitchfight is on as long as there is jello involved. Hehehe.... Paul will you be the referee????.
> 
> Mary you can wrastle but you can't be wearing any of that nasty hair that, that Amy chick sports... I'd have to sucker punch ya on that one....
> 
> ...


I'm there. Bring on the lime.....

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> you got a good foot on me, but i got about 50# of muscle on ya easily -- and I've lost a ton of weight since Joie died...  thanks to not eating for a couple of months and then hiring a personal trainer, so I'm ready!!!!!
> 
> We both can probably move pretty quickly thanks to force fetching a bunch of dogs...
> 
> It'd be a good fight!!!!


Not only that,,, ya got 10 years on me.... I guess, I'm just going to have to use my "ole gal" savvy... 

Angie


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Yes,,,, but what about Mary??? Hmmmmmmm. She likes big hair and has lots of tatoooooooossss.....
> 
> Could have the "biker chick" thing going on... They don't fight fair....:snipersmile:
> 
> Angie


What! :twisted: Don't let my awesome feminine looks scare ya! I am actually quite shy and retiring. And although meek and mild, I will vow to make sure you girls behave yourselves in proper fighter fashion. None of this pulling hair. I can make you.. 

Now, I must go look at the ring boys resumes I have been getting. I am thinking I might have to go with Paul for one of them. Wouldn't want his frail self to feel left out.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> just for the record this thread has also put out a bad image for this board as well. check out this post
> http://www.dancindogproductions.com/showthread.php?t=11547



what part of that mentions the RTF? They could be talking about any other forum.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dern it Ken- pay attention here--- Hellooooooo we got a chick fight going.

Headed for a cooler full of longnecks and my lawnchair.

This one might be close, Angie definitely has the reach and some years, but Kristie ain't no pushover.

Chilling down the jello as we speak regards



Bubba


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Well get out your riding crops, rip the sheets off the waterbed and cover these gals in vegetable oil...........oh wait, I'm on the wrong forum !!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> Actually I've been thinking of sending Angie a pm to compliment her. I was thinking that she had mellowed out on this kind of stuff and had been pretty decent with her posts. She is knowledgeable and can be of help if she wants.
> Then this thread comes along and I'm thinking ohh wow


Well I think...... remember way back in the 1970's when everybody's kind elderly Grandmother had a decorative wood stove in the parlor. And as a toddler you all were fascinated by it? When you would visit you were captivated by the flicker of flame through glass and reflection of chrome? And as a toddler you would try to reach out and touch it and without warning Grandma would pounce and lift you high in the air by the straps of your bib overalls and pound the crap out of you with the thick yard stick in the closet...... because she loved you and did not want you to burn your little finger....
Well I think,..... Angie was just being the kind elderly Grandmother. 
Ken Bora


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bubba said:


> Dern it Ken- pay attention here--- Hellooooooo we got a chick fight going.
> This one might be close, Angie definitely has the reach and some years, but Kristie ain't no pushover.
> Bubba



it's all talk. the probability of those two actually fighting is the same as flblackdog and I taking a ride up brokeback mountain


----------



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> flblackdog and I taking a ride up brokeback mountain


Ken Bora, please keep my name out of all post that reference Broke Back mountain. You just made my skin crawl!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

lablover said:


> This is only going to get worse.


:barf: And/or, pass the popcorn!!


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> what part of that mentions the RTF? They could be talking about any other forum.


it could have but do you really think it was the post came out right after this happened do you honestly think they were talking about another forum. i am just trying to help save face a little


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

As the old saying goes " age and treachery Beats youth and enthusiasm every time". No question who my moneys on.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> do you honestly think they were talking about another forum.


sure, they could have been slapping someone around on Ken G's forum, mean folk I have been told. Not huggers like us.;-)


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

yall all crack me up


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> it's all talk. the probability of those two actually fighting is the same as flblackdog and I taking a ride up brokeback mountain


Geez Ken you kill joy. I think you been sucking sap outa tree's too long. Think positive....there's plenty of jello in the world to make this event happen....

/paul


----------



## tomhunter (Jan 27, 2007)

Angie, your not getting out this with some stupidass humor. You've shown your true colors. It's people like you that have made the world what it is today. Very meaningful apology as well. Is your week over yet?


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

tomhunter said:


> Angie, your not getting out this with some stupidass humor. You've shown your true colors. It's people like you that have made the world what it is today. Very meaningful apology as well. Is your week over yet?


I always get a kick out of this kind of response. First to think Angie cares about how she gets out of it is pretty ridiculous in itself . Second , why the sophomoric references to "that time of the month" Is that just the natural assumption you jump to when dealing with a woman that speaks her mind? We can all be a little abrasive occasionally.

Mac


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Geez Ken you kill joy. I think you been sucking sap outa tree's too long. Think positive....there's plenty of jello in the world to make this event happen....
> 
> /paul


no jello... I was thinking something along the lines of no holds barred cage match.... LOL


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

DEDEYE said:


> HAHAHA! I am totally coming to that! Since it's going to be a bitchfight, I can get some ring boys to parade around in some sweet cammo shorts. I would like to volunteer my time as the announcer as well....  I always liked a good show... Now which one of you boys would like to wear the shorts? Hmmm?


DEDEYE, my legs are totally Alaskan tanned! I'd wear the camo shorts but only if I can do it in trade for some professional dog training for a week or two. LOL


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I think all the new people who are reading this should know that the original offender is a professional dog trainer. You should be aware that some one that is so easily agitated and not very respectful is some one that you should think more than twice about sending a dog to. Even if there were no fee involved I wouldn't send a dog to this person to train. That is not the kind of temperament you want to see from some one who is a professional. Imagine if it was your dog that was pissing her off and she had an electric collar as opposed to a keyboard. With that kind of attitude I wouldn't be surprised that it is a secondary source of income and considered discretionnary. And I would be leery of some one who spends as much time looking for ways to be animus on the computer than training dogs.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

To those of you making assumptions about Angie's abilty, integrity, and dedication based on her online persona, you are most assuredly mistaken. She can rub people the wrong way at times, even me. In the real world, she would do anything for someone truly in need.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Noah said:


> To those of you making assumptions about Angie's abilty, integrity, and dedication based on her online persona, you are most assuredly mistaken. She can rub people the wrong way at times, even me. In the real world, she would do anything for someone truly in need.


I think she is rather humorous..


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Angie was the first person online (and still one of the very few online) to take me in the least bit seriously when I asked for help, and she was kind enough to connect me with the first "in-person" person to take me seriously. Pup would be a couch potato and I would be leading a life less rich in friends and interests if she hadn't. As a rookie, I owe her.

I understand her first reaction, and I also wish everyone would just take her apology at face value and move on. 

How 'bout somebody start a new thread for the jello fight fantasies and let this one drop off the front page, already.


----------



## flblackdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Luvalab, thats a great idea I will do that now!


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

greg magee said:


> I think all the new people who are reading this should know that the original offender is a professional dog trainer. You should be aware that some one that is so easily agitated and not very respectful is some one that you should think more than twice about sending a dog to. Even if there were no fee involved I wouldn't send a dog to this person to train. That is not the kind of temperament you want to see from some one who is a professional. Imagine if it was your dog that was pissing her off and she had an electric collar as opposed to a keyboard. With that kind of attitude I wouldn't be surprised that it is a secondary source of income and considered discretionnary. And I would be leery of some one who spends as much time looking for ways to be animus on the computer than training dogs.


After getting my nose popped by this same person, I just took it as a "TIMELY CORRECTION".


----------

